# Etat SMART non géré



## pierhomme (15 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,
J'essaye de formateer mon DD de 60Go pour y remettre un OsX propre.
Or il indique Etat SMART non géré. je l'ai formaté dans tous les formats possibles (execpté DOS), et à chaque fois il me mets le même message.
Et lorsque je lance l'installe, il m'indique (une erreur c'est produite lors de l'installation) que j'essaye un MacOsX.3 ou un MacOsX.3Server.
Y a t'il un truc à faire pour qu'il "re-gère" le SMART?

G4 800 / 512 Mo RAM / HD Hitashi 60Go MacOsX.3


----------



## fredtravers (15 Mars 2005)

pierhomme a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> J'essaye de formateer mon DD de 60Go pour y remettre un OsX propre.
> Or il indique Etat SMART non géré. je l'ai formaté dans tous les formats possibles (execpté DOS), et à chaque fois il me mets le même message.
> Et lorsque je lance l'installe, il m'indique (une erreur c'est produite lors de l'installation) que j'essaye un MacOsX.3 ou un MacOsX.3Server.
> Y a t'il un truc à faire pour qu'il "re-gère" le SMART.


c'est un nouveau ddur ?  il n'y aura pas de systeme d'economie d'energie, c'est tout ... ça doit être dans le bios ???  il vient d'un pc ?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2005)

Le SMART est implémenté en hardware pour contrô^ler la mécanique des disques, pas de solution soft à ma connaissance : ton disque un problème (quasi tous les disques récent ont du SMART). Je serais toi j'invetsirais dans un nouveau HD.


----------



## pierhomme (15 Mars 2005)

Le disque est utilisé depuis 2 ans sur MacOs X et MacOs9.2 sans aucun soucis.
C'était mon disque de backup audio.
Y a pas une tite solution (passé le HD en AutoSelect) ou autre chose?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2005)

L'état smart était disponible avant ? check les spécifications de ton disque chez le fabricant pour voir s'il supporte smart. Si il est supporté mais qu'il est devenu indisponible tu t'expose à un beau crash, smart étant fait pour avertir avant.


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2005)

tu a eu ça en bootant sur le cd de Mac OS X ? si oui c'est normal


----------



## fredtravers (15 Mars 2005)

pierhomme a dit:
			
		

> Le disque est utilisé depuis 2 ans sur MacOs X et MacOs9.2 sans aucun soucis.
> C'était mon disque de backup audio.
> Y a pas une tite solution (passé le HD en AutoSelect) ou autre chose?


reformatez le sous 9 ....  c'est plus < pur >


----------



## pierhomme (15 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a eu ça en bootant sur le cd de Mac OS X ? si oui c'est normal


Oui en bootant sur le CD d'install.



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> L'état smart était disponible avant ? check les spécifications de ton disque chez le fabricant pour voir s'il supporte smart. Si il est supporté mais qu'il est devenu indisponible tu t'expose à un beau crash, smart étant fait pour avertir avant.


Oui l'Etat smart était actif avant.
Et le disque n'a aucune erreure. (vérifié avec DiskWarrior et Techtool Pro).

Maintenant quoi faire? car je peux pas installer


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2005)

enléve les mémoires rajoutes, bien souvent une installe foire a cause de ça


----------



## pierhomme (16 Mars 2005)

Merci à tous.
Dans un dernier élan d'espoir, hier j'ai lancé le formatage avec écriture aléatoire sur le disque. ça fait 10H que mon G4 mouline pour effacé mes 60Giga.
Dès qu'il a fini, je remet la barette de 64Mo d'origine, et je relance l'installe.

Encore merci à tous


----------



## pierhomme (17 Mars 2005)

Bon bah hier soir j'ai réussi à finir de le formater.
J'ai tenté l'install OsX.3 => rien.
J'enlève la RAM et je remet barette origine => rien.
J'ai joué avec toutes les combinaisons possibles de RAM => rien.
J'ai essayé avec les CD restauration d'Apple => rien.
Par contre, j'ai pu mettre un bon vieille Os9 dessus ;-)

La je commence à saturer qu'un pauvre disque qui est en parfait état (d'après Diqk Warrior) empèche l'installe de OsX.


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2005)

essais avec un nouveau disque dur


----------



## kiff ta race (8 Mai 2009)

j'ai le meme probleme avec un disque dur que je viens d'acheter
samsung seagate 5400 / 80 Go / 2'5 pour un iBook G4
impossible d'installer n'importe quel OS : _Mac OS X ne peut pas démarrer à partir de ce volume

_et ça me fait un peu mal au c** de savoir que la seule solution c'est d'en acheté un autre


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Mai 2009)

Le Jumper est réglé sur quoi ? Essaye le Mode Cable Select, mais je sais que kiff ta race à le même problème que toi avec son iBook G4.

PS : Tu as crée une table de partition Apple sur le disque sinon c'est normal que ça ne fonctionne pas.
PS2 : Regarde içi : ->  http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1600?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## kiff ta race (8 Mai 2009)

je confirme ce que dit -oldmac- puisque j'ai formaté pour le je-ne-sais-combien-de-fois et voilà ça marche !

je pensais savoir formater un disque dur, et bien non en fait !

au moins j'apprends des choses


----------

